# Beretta PX4



## scottish50 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey folks,

I just wanted to share some thoughts on the Beretta PX4 9mm I picked up on a trade the other day. I traded in my Sig 229 DAK in 357/40 cal and I must admit, that at first I was reluctant to take a step down on the power grid, however after some careful research I decided that the difference in power levels was not that significant if I used +P or +P+ Ammo. Besides I can practice a lot more with a 9mm and for a lot less then with either of the aforementioned calibers. The Sig 229 was a great off-duty weapon, but it was heavy and cumbersome. It is advertised as compact enough for concealed carry, but after awhile I started thinking polymer frame vs. aluminum for the weight savings aspect. Besides I already owned S&W 908 and I wanted match caliber and manual of arms (good idea for these times) which the Beretta PX4 does.

I like the idea of a manual safety and an external hammer that gives me immediate recognition of what condition the firearm is in, the manual safety also gives me a split second more reaction time should anyone attempt to snatch and grab (more on that thought at a later time). The Beretta PX4 is also easy to fieldstrip and clean without having to pull the trigger. I like the rotating barrel, this pistol is extremely accurate. The rotating barrel soaks up recoil even when shooting +P+ ammo, with standard ammo it feels like I’m shooting a 380. Making a sub two inch hole in my target at 15 yards was a cinch. At 25 yards my grouped opened up, but it was not the gun, I have to attribute it to my aging eyes. However firing the gun unsupported at this range proved that it was more than capable for combat purposes. I’ll try seated and supported next time and see if I can do a two inch group. I did not mention one of the important factors that steered me towards the PX4 in the first place. The interchangeable back straps are great, I can tailor the gun to my hand and that makes a big difference! 

The PX4 has a good trigger right out of the box and unless I decide to compete with it I see no need to modify the trigger. I like the sights, but may change to something that is easier to pick up at night. I say may change, because the PX4 comes with an accessory rail and I can opt for a light and laser. The light is the most important accessory of all to add to your firearm. More important then night sights and lasers, because you must identify your target at night before you even think about pressing the trigger. So in short the Beretta PX4 is almost perfect in my book. I have had the chance to shoot many different firearms both on-duty and off and the Beretta PX4 is probably tops in accuracy, handling, fit and finish, and I can carry it all day and almost forget it is there.

Until next time, 
Enjoy your freedom and remember freedom is never free!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Great post scottish50, I own the same firearm, and I agree with your post. Hats off to Beretta for another fine firearm.


----------



## scottish50 (Oct 11, 2009)

falchunt, glad you liked the post! I am very happy with this firearm and so far it has been very reliable. I'll keep you posted as I put some more rounds though it. It seems to like everything that I feed it. Did yours have any particular ammo that it liked?


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

I too have a PX4. I originally fired my buddy's 9mm and purchased my own 9mm. But during my 3 day waiting period I called around everywhere and 9mm was no where to be found. .40 was everywhere. So I ended up going with the .40 PX4.

I love this gun. Its my very first firearm ever. The PX4 is FAR better at shooting than I am....hahaha but I'm learning.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

So far I have fired WWB, Federals, and Hornady's and it seemed to eat em up all the same. No hiccups or problems whatsoever. There are other brands and different loads that I would like to try, but I can only shoot what I can get my hands on if you know what I mean... I really love this pistol though, I couldn't be any happier.


----------



## SWMP45ACP (Mar 17, 2009)

I have to agree, I have a PX4 in .40, and it is by far the softest shooting .40 I have ever felt. I did just the slightest bit of stone work to the sear, basically the same as running 1k rounds thru it, and it is great. Helped the smoothness of the DA first pull as well.

+1 to the gun being more accurate than I am. With controlled slow fire at 50 ft., I can put almost all my shots in the 9 ring on a standard 25 yd. slow fire pistol target, good enough for me.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

The PX4 is a very soft shooter.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

I shot my Px4 for the first time today and I love it.:smt023


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a PX4 in. 40 and it is a nice gun. It was my first hand gun and I will probably always have it. I shoot it accurately and the recoil is nice for a. 40. I have put about 1000 rounds through it with whatever ammo I can find. No hiccups at all. My new CCW is a Sig 229 SAS Gen 2. I love this weapon but the PX4 will be with me from time to time. Congrats on your new PX4.


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

*I to own a PX4 .40 and love everything about it.:smt023*


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Jun 29, 2009)

*Just shot mine today...VERY ACCURATE!*

I shot a friend's 40 cal PX4 a few weeks ago and it was the most accurate I'd ever shot with any handgun. A week later I just happened upon a brand new 9mm PX4 that had been traded in, so it couldn't be sold as new. Picked it up...are you ready for this...for $439, which included 6% tax.

I did take the trigger group out of mine and polished the sear a bit. That helped smooth the hammer release , which frankly didn't really need the help. I also installed a D spring from my Cougar and that lightened it up a bit. I've shot it twice now at std. bullseye targets at 15 yards. I kept both targets because they were the best I'd ever shot. Today, I put 19 out of 20 in the black (5-1/2" diameter) and 5 shots in the center ring (1-5/8"). This was offhand, with a two hand grip. Can't imagine what it would do if I shot it from a rest.

I have to admit that I like the grip of my Cougar better because it just seems to fill my hand better. I've tried the larger backstrap on the PX4, but it just feels goofy at the top where it overlaps the std. grip. I ended up settling on the medium backstrap.

The PX4 has one of the smoothest actions I've ever encountered, especially after I've put about 50 rounds through it. I lightly stoned the four metal rail inserts with a super fine stone about a week ago too. I also really like the new design for the recoil spring/block assembly that stays in the slide until you remove it. That was a great improvement over the Cougar.

All in all, I think I got the deal of the century on a great Beretta handgun. For those who've never tried the Beretta rotating barrel handguns, they are highly accurate! Plus, they make the action very smooth. I highly recommend both the Beretta and Stoeger versions of the Cougar and the PX4.

Robert


----------



## brown bomber (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had my px4-9 for two years now. I love it and I'll never sell it.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

I also love my PX4 in 9mm. Beretta makes some very reliable accurate guns.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree the PX4 and the Stoeger Cougar are very good guns. I own a PX4 and purchased a Cougar yesteday.
:smt1099


----------

